# GTI International



## Bikerz

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

26th and 27th June (sat and sun)

Ive never been but fancy camping the sat night and doing both days. I know the BT boys are in and want to show off. Who else is in?


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
> 
> 26th and 27th June (sat and sun)
> 
> Ive never been but fancy camping the sat night and doing both days. I know the BT boys are in and want to show off. Who else is in?


Put me on the list please.
Steve plus 1


----------



## UKRPG

I should be in for this - is TTOC having a stand?


----------



## bigsyd

this was one of the best events we attended last year, Sunday is the better day, we will deffo be there


----------



## shell

If the TTOC are having a stand I'm in

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hark

Should be there Sheldon.


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Should be there Sheldon.


Ive got something really good to look forward to now if your going Matt..  
I wont be at the Pod tomoz cos of work.
Steve


----------



## Hark

stevecollier said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be there Sheldon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got something really good to look forward to now if your going Matt..
> I wont be at the Pod tomoz cos of work.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'm going to see what the weather is doing in the morning. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

I should be able to make this. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Possible for, this day after my birthday too 

I think there was another thread started for this a while ago?? is anyone going to contact them re a stand if it hasn't been done already ??

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> I should be able to make this.
> 
> DAZ


Hi Daz,
will be good to see ya, esp if youre running A1...  
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Ok guys il take this one on, as I havnt done anything for the forum yet and Ive been on here nearly 2 years, il give them a call 2morow. Anyone Camping?


----------



## UKRPG

hey in for a penny!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Ok guys il take this one on, as I havnt done anything for the forum yet and Ive been on here nearly 2 years, il give them a call 2morow. Anyone Camping?


Depends how big your tent is..


----------



## Redscouse

I think i might go, but if i come along i will just do the Sunday and i will more than likely hotel it the night before somewhere, so i can clean the car (i know.... grand coming from me) and then get a few bevys down my neck 

Paul


----------



## VSPURS

I'm camping along with Lego and Caney I believe!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I will be there both days but not camping


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there both days but not camping


You're camp enough already :lol: :lol: Don't think we'll be there this year.We go on holiday on the Monday.


----------



## conlechi

Could be up for this , never been before 

Mark


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> I'm camping along with Lego and Caney I believe!


not in the same tent though :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm camping along with Lego and Caney I believe!
> 
> 
> 
> not in the same tent though :lol:
Click to expand...

YOU JUST BROKE HIS HEART STEVE [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul camping is half the fun :roll:


----------



## DAVECOV

If the weather is right Camping would be a right crack!

Put me in for that one 

Dave. and it's my Birthday on the Sunday


----------



## VSPURS

Apparently there is bar and band on in the evening of the Sat night and its meant to be a right laff!

Bring a BBQ etc. Should be good!


----------



## DAZTTC

stevecollier said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to make this.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daz,
> will be good to see ya, esp if youre running A1...
> Steve
Click to expand...

Time to play :wink:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to make this.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daz,
> will be good to see ya, esp if youre running A1...
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to play :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Are you ready this time..  hate it when peeps dont know theyve got probs.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

There were only a couple of TT's that ran last year so this year will be good cos there should be quite a few!


----------



## robokn

Sorry cant make it as I am at Glastonbury


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi Daz,
will be good to see ya, esp if youre running A1...  
Steve[/quote]

Time to play :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

Are you ready this time..  hate it when peeps dont know theyve got probs.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

Bring it on boldy :twisted:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

Never been, always wanted to, may come along this year


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SimonQS said:


> Never been, always wanted to, may come along this year


Defo worth coming along


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'll come along !!


----------



## abz001

hope more of you show up on the sat lol...


----------



## Redscouse

Sheldon, you contacted them about a stand yet mate?


----------



## bigsyd

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'll come along !!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] good good


----------



## Bikerz

No been usless today. Flat out at work then had to go toconsultants. Someone remind me tomorow and il ring.


----------



## bigsyd

had an email a few days ago from GTI about tickets.... http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/ on the ticket ordering page there is a drop down box for club stand, the TT owners club is on there ....so i take it it has been sorted or is it still in the organising stage for the club stand ???


----------



## abz001

Think its a given that previous clubs get a stand.... just do the club a favour this year if you say there is a stand on the saturday at least turn up... i drove all the way from Aberdeen to turn up to no other cars... to say it was a let down and the fact that you could see tumbleweed blowing through the TT Forums stand was ashame, although saying that on the sunday it looked amazing!!


----------



## Bikerz

I can do stand as my baby wont be racing. But she isnt all that pretty :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> I can do stand as my baby wont be racing. But she isnt all that pretty :twisted:


Dont forget to call them today mate just to make sure we have a stand, i know Syd has mentioned we are on the list on the website, but just make sure and double check how many we can have on the stand 

Paul


----------



## sTTranger

i really need to get a calender, this one looks 8) , car should be ready for a 1/4 mile sprint by then


----------



## sTTranger

guys are you guns be camping there?? or just going for 1 day


----------



## UKRPG

Definately camping Dave!!

I've got a 5 man tent if people need a place to stay/store cold beer

My car will also be finished including interior hopefully by then so will be happy to put her on the stand


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> guys are you guns be camping there?? or just going for 1 day


Im there all weekend camping.

Going to try and snuggle up with Paul and practice sucking some more :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys are you guns be camping there?? or just going for 1 day
> 
> 
> 
> Im there all weekend camping.
> 
> Going to try and snuggle up with Paul and practice sucking some more :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Careful!!! :roll:

I dont like tenting it, although i know you do Sheldon as your proper Camp!

If i do both days, will be @ a hotel i think, although i think ill just be doing the Sunday


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys are you guns be camping there?? or just going for 1 day
> 
> 
> 
> Im there all weekend camping.
> 
> Going to try and snuggle up with Paul and practice sucking some more :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful!!! :roll:
> 
> I dont like tenting it, although i know you do Sheldon as your proper Camp!
> 
> If i do both days, will be @ a hotel i think, although i think ill just be doing the Sunday
Click to expand...

Sorry guys Ive scard him off already. Big girl staying in a hotel :roll:


----------



## Redscouse

You promising to suck is enough for me to not turn up, let alone not camp


----------



## Bikerz

"Noise levels
Please note that there is a strict noise enforcement policy on site at Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground. All vehicles must be silenced to road legal standards ( 98 dB static and 87.5 dB drive-by ) and there can be no exceptions to this policy."

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

[smiley=argue.gif] I just made a plonker of myself. Nick has already booked it and just not told us [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Thats cool!

At least we are down and now just need to rally the troops to get their names down!!

Lets have the best Audi TT turnout that GTI has ever seen this year!

There seems to be plenty of interest


----------



## Bikerz

Yeha just book your tickets online and click TTOC on the drop down as Syd said. Nick has teh paperwork aparently


----------



## bigsyd

i hope the weather was like last year...jesus it was HOT 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC

Good work guys this is going to be a great fun. 8)

DAZ


----------



## ELLIOTT

Think i will attend this and make it my first meet in my new car if im welcome


----------



## SimonQS

Bikerz said:


> [smiley=argue.gif] I just made a plonker of myself. [smiley=argue.gif]


Look at all of these people posting their surprise... :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

SimonQS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif] I just made a plonker of myself. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all of these people posting their surprise... :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Think i will attend this and make it my first meet in my new car if im welcome


Im hopeing to meet up with you there and we can have a chat and a snoop, but of course we have a little matter of doing the Italy run first..  
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah thoose hills are steep you and Elliot might not make it with thoose heavy V6's, I think Paul has a craweler gear in his tractor, maybe you sould get one :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Yeah thoose hills are steep you and Elliot might not make it with thoose heavy V6's, I think Paul has a craweler gear in his tractor, maybe you sould get one :wink:


One thing for sure, if i cant make it, you wont in your hairdryer... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Ordered my ticket today


----------



## UKRPG

I'm booked in for Sat and Sun with Saturday camping - yeah!


----------



## SpenTT

Guys! What's the chances of all of us parking up together?? Do I just order tickets through GTI website or are we doing a group thing? (Is it me? or does that sound wrong?)

My car is not ready for show or anything but it would be cool if all the TT'S could park up together (holding hands is not necessary)

Ill bring the family to this one I think, sounds like a nice day out

Spen


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah book onluine and select TTOC and we will all be parking together


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SpenTT said:


> Guys! What's the chances of all of us parking up together?? Do I just order tickets through GTI website or are we doing a group thing? (Is it me? or does that sound wrong?)
> 
> My car is not ready for show or anything but it would be cool if all the TT'S could park up together (holding hands is not necessary)
> 
> Ill bring the family to this one I think, sounds like a nice day out
> 
> Spen


spen are you camping or hoteling???
same question for syd

if ya all living it up and getting a hotel i'll have to book that as well :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Im still tempted to get a Hotel, can chill with a few bottles then cant we?

Although Sheldon wants me in a tent with him all alone, so he can show me his sucking techniques again. I'd prefer a hotel i think :lol: :lol:

Still havent bought a ticket, not sure if i should do the Sunday, or both days :? :?


----------



## Bikerz

Paul you big girl go for it. Im bringing charrlie to keep me under control so dont worry. Tony you better be camping, bring your young lady to keep charlie company


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Bikerz said:


> Paul you big girl go for it. Im bringing charrlie to keep me under control so dont worry. Tony you better be camping, bring your young lady to keep charlie company


LOL...... hmmmm if the hotel has a pool i'm there.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry matey.... :lol: LOL

depends what everyone else is doing... my last tent that went to a music gig... just got left behind (too hung over to pack it up) so to camp i'd need to buy a new one... (it may well be cheaper in a hotel :? ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Fan

Just booked tickets for Sunday only. Can't wait :!: 

Selected 'TTOC' on the drop-down on the GTI Int. ticket site. 
Will it be straight forward finding & parking in the TTOC area? 
Is anyone passing M1 J12 on the way up on Sunday morning?


----------



## bigsyd

TT Fan said:


> Just booked tickets for Sunday only. Can't wait :!:
> 
> Selected 'TTOC' on the drop-down on the GTI Int. ticket site.
> Will it be straight forward finding & parking in the TTOC area?
> Is anyone passing M1 J12 on the way up on Sunday morning?


it is very well organised m8....you will get a ticket and a badge that you hang from your mirror, then a marshal will direct you to the ttoc stand....its a great show ,loads of things to see and do...take some spends for the trade stalls... sunday is the best day


----------



## TT Fan

bigsyd said:


> TT Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked tickets for Sunday only. Can't wait :!:
> 
> Selected 'TTOC' on the drop-down on the GTI Int. ticket site......
> 
> 
> 
> it is very well organised m8....you will get a ticket and a badge that you hang from your mirror, then a marshal will direct you to the ttoc stand....its a great show ,loads of things to see and do...take some spends for the trade stalls... sunday is the best day
Click to expand...

Thanks, sounds great


----------



## VSPURS

Booked for both days!


----------



## DAZTTC

Was just take a look at the GTI website and at the bottom of the page was this=

PLEASE NOTE - THIS IS STRICTLY A NO ANIMALS, NO ALCOHOL EVENT

I can't go camping without beer!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ???

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah but dont worry Daz, take your own. Also same as UK limit on sound 86dB :roll: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Bikerz said:


> Yeah but dont worry Daz, take your own. Also same as UK limit on sound 86dB :roll: :lol:


So they don't spot check your car for booze then ? or do they mean there no one selling on site. :? I've not been befor 

DAZ


----------



## UKRPG

Hide it in your tent!!  

I dont think theyll have booze sniffer dogs :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

UKRPG said:


> Hide it in your tent!!
> 
> I dont think theyll have booze sniffer dogs :wink:


And of cores it will still be there when i get back to the tent I'll be checking yours for booze then. :wink: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## TT K8

We've booked for the Sunday. In holiday in the Dales the week before so we're going to break our journey 'down South' at the show. God know what state the car'll be in after a week in the country though!

Sounds like a great day, and a nice warm up for Duxford.


----------



## Bikerz

Im booked both days, camping sat night!


----------



## UKRPG

Nice one mate you can help me dring Daz's beer once weve stolen it!!  :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Im a T total, so il just steal it for you!


----------



## UKRPG

Dont have to drink it Sheldon - enjoy hiding it instead!!


----------



## Bikerz

What hide it in your tent you mean? I do like a good suck tho so leave your hose pipe at home :lol: Daz I need to give you your hose back :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Bikerz said:


> What hide it in your tent you mean? I do like a good suck tho so leave your hose pipe at home :lol: Daz I need to give you your hose back :wink: :roll: :lol:


And my funnels or dose Paul have them ?

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz

No I have that too. Anything else I managed to steal? :roll: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Bikerz said:


> No I have that too. Anything else I managed to steal? :roll: :lol:


Lol good lad will get them off you at GTI then. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz

Bumping for a great weekend not to be missed!


----------



## sTTranger

hey guys, im guna try and make this, Vspurs has made it soumd like one not to be missed 

Im just juggling my calender, is there any room left on the club stand???

Also, where can i get a tent from??


----------



## Redscouse

I am free this weekend, but im not sure whether to camp or hotel it. I hate having a shit sleep the night before, so im tempted to Hotel it, but has anybody else booked a Hotel yet?


----------



## sTTranger

Redscouse said:


> I am free this weekend, but im not sure whether to camp or hotel it. I hate having a shit sleep the night before, so im tempted to Hotel it, but has anybody else booked a Hotel yet?


Paul, the only thing that im thinking is that there will be music and a little drink up at the event so you odnt wanna be staying too far. If its a 1 min walk i too would consider a hotel


----------



## V6RUL

Work depending, im looking at trying to make this one, if she is alive and kicking after Italy and im in the area.
SteV6


----------



## UKRPG

sTTranger said:


> hey guys, im guna try and make this, Vspurs has made it soumd like one not to be missed
> 
> Im just juggling my calender, is there any room left on the club stand???
> 
> Also, where can i get a tent from??


Not sure whether there is a specific "stand" were just all going under the banner ( I guess)

Ive got a 5 man tent I'll be bringing Dave if you want somewhere to kip


----------



## salTTy

I'm thinking obout if I can hotelnight before anybody localcan help cheers salTTY


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, im guna try and make this, Vspurs has made it soumd like one not to be missed
> 
> Im just juggling my calender, is there any room left on the club stand???
> 
> Also, where can i get a tent from??
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether there is a specific "stand" were just all going under the banner ( I guess)
> 
> Ive got a 5 man tent I'll be bringing Dave if you want somewhere to kip
Click to expand...

Id be up for that paul, shall i bring some beers and a bed


----------



## UKRPG

Whose Paul :wink:

Beer and bed are good mate

As said,loads of room so good to see you mate (although I'll see you this weekend as well!!)


----------



## sTTranger

whoops 

Sorry mate, i thought redscouse posted that 

Much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bikerz

UKRPG said:


> Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:


You must be one uguly bugger then :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one uguly bugger then :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Thankfully not - I'm amazingly good looking   :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one uguly bugger then :wink:
Click to expand...

Listen to you with the one liners, didnt take you as someone with a sense of humour! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Redscouse said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where very similar looking Dave (lol) :wink: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one uguly bugger then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to you with the one liners, didnt take you as someone with a sense of humour! :lol:
Click to expand...

sez he with the fastest tractor in town..


----------



## sTTranger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: Love this :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:


You mean its faster than my Lupo SDI  , think we will have to go for pinks on that one!


----------



## SimonQS

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean its faster than my Lupo SDI  , think we will have to go for pinks on that one!
Click to expand...

Well if your driving, Paul shouldnt be too worried... :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

SimonQS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean its faster than my Lupo SDI  , think we will have to go for pinks on that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if your driving, Paul shouldnt be too worried... :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

SimonQS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean its faster than my Lupo SDI  , think we will have to go for pinks on that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if your driving, Paul shouldnt be too worried... :wink:
Click to expand...

How worried would he (and any other road uses ) be if Charlie was driving tho?


----------



## J70RWB

I am on the Psi stand, its going to be a big show.


----------



## sTTranger

Im till waiting for confirmation, can i get on the ttoc club stand please


----------



## Bikerz

Just book in advance and your be onDAve


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> Just book in advance and your be onDAve


where???


----------



## UKRPG

The details are earlier in this thread Dave. Go to their website and tell them your with TTOC and all will be well

:wink:


----------



## UKRPG

The details are earlier in this thread Dave. Go to their website and tell them your with TTOC and all will be well

:wink:


----------



## SimonQS

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you will find its the fatest trator in the UK :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean its faster than my Lupo SDI  , think we will have to go for pinks on that one!
Click to expand...

Besides, when racing for pinks, arnt you assuming someone else wants your car... :roll: :wink:


----------



## audimad

We'll be in the show n shine. :wink:


----------



## robokn

Would love to be there but wil be in Glasonbury instead, oh the choices


----------



## deekoy

tickets booked for Saturday and TTOC checked on the payment page - is anyone going from the Surrey area? Oh I wish this was still in Crowthorne TRL!!! :?


----------



## audimad

deekoy said:


> tickets booked for Saturday and TTOC checked on the payment page - is anyone going from the Surrey area? Oh I wish this was still in Crowthorne TRL!!! :?


 I agree, it went straight downhill when it moved from there.


----------



## westcoTT

Hey Deekoy.

It is likely that we will be going from High Wycombe.


----------



## Hark

Guys shall I book sat or sunday?


----------



## VSPURS

Hark said:


> Guys shall I book sat or sunday?


Both!


----------



## Bikerz

Yeha both! We all doing both, camping half the fun


----------



## UKRPG

Common Matt - you know it makes sense its a big camp over


----------



## Hark

How many camping?

All bringing other halfs or not. Clare won't stay over, but I'd consider coming down if there were enough ppl i know.

Just did Sunday last yr.


----------



## UKRPG

Not bringing other half - this couldn't be further from her thing tbh!


----------



## welshgar

its a great weekend, camp it up. i'll be there with the Newport boys.

i'll be over to say "howdie" though


----------



## Bikerz

Hark said:


> How many camping?
> 
> All bringing other halfs or not. Clare won't stay over, but I'd consider coming down if there were enough ppl i know.
> 
> Just did Sunday last yr.


Charlie and I camping! A few of charlies mates (female) are camping too, SO make sure your cars are locked as they love thoose cigaret lighter hair straightners :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Rich am i still good for your tent and what will i need??


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> Rich am i still good for your tent and what will i need??


Bum plug..........


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich am i still good for your tent and what will i need??
> 
> 
> 
> Bum plug..........
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont scare me, never been camping. Where do you shower???

Now im thinking about this, paul may have been onto a winner with the hotel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

absolutely Dave, no problem


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich am i still good for your tent and what will i need??
> 
> 
> 
> Bum plug..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dont scare me, never been camping. Where do you shower???
> 
> Now im thinking about this, paul may have been onto a winner with the hotel :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You dont shower Dave. Have you not been to these sot of things before (water is only for cleaning cars)  
You have to be smelly for a day


----------



## deekoy

blunkybill said:


> Hey Deekoy.
> 
> It is likely that we will be going from High Wycombe.


Im not sure which is the best way to go? M25, M1 or M40 and across? perhaps we could head over your way and go up in a mini convoy.. 8)


----------



## audimad

deekoy said:


> blunkybill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deekoy.
> 
> It is likely that we will be going from High Wycombe.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure which is the best way to go? M25, M1 or M40 and across? perhaps we could head over your way and go up in a mini convoy.. 8)
Click to expand...

 Why would you take the M40, the easiest way is the M25 then the M1 as GTI International is near Leicester. :wink:


----------



## lego man

Common Mr Hark!

Today I am sorting out our camping stuff to see what we've got and what we haven't for the GTI.

At night there is entertainment and bar etc! Plus our own !

Also I heard that Vspurs is going to run the 1/4 naked ( without his TT ) isn't that right Steve! :lol:

Lego


----------



## sTTranger

deekoy said:


> blunkybill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deekoy.
> 
> It is likely that we will be going from High Wycombe.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure which is the best way to go? M25, M1 or M40 and across? perhaps we could head over your way and go up in a mini convoy.. 8)
Click to expand...

Id be up for this mini cruise. I shall be coming from Kent so i will come round the m25


----------



## VSPURS

lego man said:


> Common Mr Hark!
> 
> Today I am sorting out our camping stuff to see what we've got and what we haven't for the GTI.
> 
> At night there is entertainment and bar etc! Plus our own !
> 
> Also I heard that Vspurs is going to run the 1/4 naked ( without his TT ) isn't that right Steve! :lol:
> 
> Lego


Now that's what I call stripped ready to race! Lol! There's a chance it won't be the slowest time too!

Lol!


----------



## lego man

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

48.2 for the quater ( without the car) :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

There goes another lunch :?


----------



## VSPURS

wallsendmag said:


> 48.2 for the quater ( without the car) :wink:


Is that fully loaded? Lol! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Vest and shorts :roll:


----------



## deekoy

sTTranger said:


> deekoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunkybill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deekoy.
> 
> It is likely that we will be going from High Wycombe.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure which is the best way to go? M25, M1 or M40 and across? perhaps we could head over your way and go up in a mini convoy.. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id be up for this mini cruise. I shall be coming from Kent so i will come round the m25
Click to expand...

cool let's arrange one then !! Got our tickets today! Cool!


----------



## Bikerz

Mine are meant to be in post too, got email!


----------



## sTTranger

sorry guys, but im just ordering my tickets now,

Do i need anything else other then the 2day camping ticket for £48, ill pay for the prints on the day


----------



## Nem

I'll be down on the Sunday, with a gazebo and some flags etc etc for the stand.


----------



## UKRPG

Dave you just need to confirm 1 nights camping (Saturday) and that your with the TTOC

all the best mate


----------



## TT Fan

Received my tickets today 

Anyone passing M1 J12 on the way up on Sunday? 
or can meet up on the way up J12 onwards?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> Dave you just need to confirm 1 nights camping (Saturday) and that your with the TTOC
> 
> all the best mate


How do I confirm that im with the TTOC??


----------



## UKRPG

Theres a tab/drop down if I remember on the order form


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah its at the top Dave. But dont worry. Ive spoken to them and they said you can get on TTOC without putting it when you book tickets


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> Yeah its at the top Dave. But dont worry. Ive spoken to them and they said you can get on TTOC without putting it when you book tickets


just ordered my ticket [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Nice one Dave - mine arrived yesterday - yeah

Now, convincing the wife I'm going to be away.................... :?


----------



## CHADTT

Booked my ticket for Sunday. 

Any convoys going from or via the Stoke area on sunday morning??

Hope its nice weather like last year.

See you all there.


----------



## mark_hogan

Just booked for this 

Doing the camping on the saturday night too!

Just need to route the tent out now n check its ok :? 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz

Gd lad  Charlie and I are camping sat too. Chyrol coming?


----------



## Apfel STTrudel

Bikerz said:


> Gd lad  Charlie and I are camping sat too. Chyrol coming?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Chyrol :?:

It's Cheryl......let you off this once!!

Yep I'm coming along with the 2 sprogs :lol:

See you there

Chyrol
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Anyone got a spare tent they can lend me? :? :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

Hi Paul - mines a 5 man thing so your welcome to come in with me and Dave (sTTranger) mate


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Hi Paul - mines a 5 man thing so your welcome to come in with me and Dave (sTTranger) mate


You want me to share a tent with Disco Dave?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the offer Rich, ill have a think about it, thanks very much mate


----------



## SpenTT

Hi you ugly lot!!!

Im trying to book tickets but im slightly confused

there is goin to be me, girlfriend and little 5 year old boy.....so how much will that be for Saturday & Sunday with camping????

Anyone?????

Ill start getting the camping gear ready...are we ok to bring our BBQ????

Spen


----------



## mark_hogan

SpenTT said:


> Hi you ugly lot!!!
> 
> Im trying to book tickets but im slightly confused
> 
> there is goin to be me, girlfriend and little 5 year old boy.....so how much will that be for Saturday & Sunday with camping????
> 
> Anyone?????
> 
> Ill start getting the camping gear ready...are we ok to bring our BBQ????
> 
> Spen


Just follow the link to book online and book the all weekend camping ticket, change quantity to two (children under 15 free)

Oh and enter TTOC from the drop down menu then pay, really simple mate.

Mark


----------



## VSPURS

SpenTT said:


> Hi you ugly lot!!!
> 
> Im trying to book tickets but im slightly confused
> 
> there is goin to be me, girlfriend and little 5 year old boy.....so how much will that be for Saturday & Sunday with camping????
> 
> Anyone?????
> 
> Ill start getting the camping gear ready...are we ok to bring our BBQ????
> 
> Spen


BBQ's are definately on the list of essentials!

This weekend is getting better and better!

Its going to be wicked to have so many camping over. We'll have to bring so Apfel Struuudle!


----------



## SimonQS

Been looking at my diary, I may be able to make this after al.


----------



## mark_hogan

VSPURS said:


> SpenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi you ugly lot!!!
> 
> Im trying to book tickets but im slightly confused
> 
> there is goin to be me, girlfriend and little 5 year old boy.....so how much will that be for Saturday & Sunday with camping????
> 
> Anyone?????
> 
> Ill start getting the camping gear ready...are we ok to bring our BBQ????
> 
> Spen
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ's are definately on the list of essentials!
> 
> This weekend is getting better and better!
> 
> Its going to be wicked to have so many camping over. We'll have to bring so Apfel Struuudle!
Click to expand...

Where we gonna get a woman like that though :?: :lol: might ge the missus to dress up :roll:

By the way she has now signed up to the forum as apfel struudele  gotta love her 

Bugger spelt it wrong  its Apfel STTrudel


----------



## Matt B

Me and Rachel are deffo up for the camping now and will be bringing our eldest too. Will we all be able to make a TT camp in close proximity??!?!?"?


----------



## SpenTT

Right!!! Booked it

£74.00 for two adults x 2days entry and for camping Saturday night!!! is that right???

It will a Alpina Apple Struudel reunion :lol: :lol:

I will smuggle beers and burgers in!!! :wink:

Spen


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> Me and Rachel are deffo up for the camping now and will be bringing our eldest too. Will we all be able to make a TT camp in close proximity??!?!?"?


I would say that the best way of achieving this would be if we all arranged to meet up at the same time and drive in together!

We can then ensure that we all park up in the same area!

I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Rachel are deffo up for the camping now and will be bringing our eldest too. Will we all be able to make a TT camp in close proximity??!?!?"?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that the best way of achieving this would be if we all arranged to meet up at the same time and drive in together!
> 
> We can then ensure that we all park up in the same area!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this!
Click to expand...

Thats fine by me. I take it the "Alcohol Free Event" is a piss take??!?!?

Just got to buy a tent and shit now lol .............. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Just dont get caught with Beers :wink:

Just spoke to Sam and he should be on for teh same with his beast  
Apparently we can all park together (Sams car on Jabba stand) but save a space for our tents and my car


----------



## mark_hogan

Yeah that's right Spen. Me n Cheryl looking forward to this with so many of us, should be a good laugh 

Will defo be smuggling in some beer [smiley=cheers.gif]

Decided to buy a pop up tent for ease, and to save space in the car. Gave Cheryl a laugh tryna get the thing back down in the bag   
Have to say once I figured it out was pretty impressed.

A drive down together sounded good but Cheryl working saturday so getting there for about 4.30. So save us a spot by you lot :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

CHADTT said:


> Booked my ticket for Sunday.
> 
> Any convoys going from or via the Stoke area on sunday morning??
> 
> Hope its nice weather like last year.
> 
> See you all there.


we will be travelling down on Sunday m8, will be taking both cars for this show, we can meet up at some services 8) 8)
and i have a sheeeeeeet load of work to do on both cars [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sTTranger

Guys

i bought the ticket to camp over on saturday, do we need an entrance ticket too?? I thought that was included??


----------



## UKRPG

I cant remember Dave - may be worth just giving them a ring - theyre very helpful


----------



## shell

Really wanted to go top this, but my car just wont be ready


----------



## sTTranger

guys i just realised that it said a no alochol event????


----------



## mark_hogan

sTTranger said:


> guys i just realised that it said a no alochol event????


And????? :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

Wrap it in your sleeping bag  

both cans :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DAVECOV

SpenTT said:


> Right!!! Booked it
> 
> £74.00 for two adults x 2days entry and for camping Saturday night!!! is that right???
> 
> It will a Alpina Apple Struudel reunion :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will smuggle beers and burgers in!!! :wink:
> 
> Spen


Yes Spen,

I have booked the same as you 8)

All we need Now is Refreshments and Barbies :roll: 

Dave n Tess :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

Can you pay at the gate on the Sunday?


----------



## Bikerz

Yes


----------



## Matt B

Do you reckon you can BBQ an APfel Strudel ??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Whos bring the Custard and ice cream to go with it?


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> Whos bring the Custard and ice cream to go with it?


I can do the custard


----------



## Redscouse

How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?


£37 in advance I believe!


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?


I thourght you were a hairdresser and couldnt do camping?


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> I thourght you were a hairdresser and couldnt do camping?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A hircutting farmer, well thats new 



> Come to my farm and ill trim your hair with my plough :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> I thourght you were a hairdresser and couldnt do camping?
Click to expand...

Id prefer a hotel, but will camp if others are

Is that ok with you Mr 'I cant go over 100 as ill be sick or piss myself' ?

:wink:


----------



## Matt B

Redscouse said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> I thourght you were a hairdresser and couldnt do camping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id prefer a hotel, but will camp if others are
> 
> Is that ok with you Mr 'I cant go over 100 as ill be sick or piss myself' ?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> I thourght you were a hairdresser and couldnt do camping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id prefer a hotel, but will camp if others are
> 
> Is that ok with you Mr 'I cant go over 100 as ill be sick or piss myself' ?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Thats nice of you, in realiaity we never broke 40mph and i was sick probally, and peeing myself was just down to the seats Im sure :lol:


----------



## Charlie

LOL Paul love it  , Sheldon you puking and pissing off the side of a mountain mincer 

Def going on the Sunday, we are camping the week before on the south coast so another night will be 1 too many for us and our 10 person tent is too big to bugger about putting up for one night 

Charlie


----------



## SpenTT

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> £37 in advance I believe!
Click to expand...

Is that per person??? or per car??

I paid £74.00 for 2

yeh i know thats double, but have i paid twice????

Spen


----------



## VSPURS

SpenTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much should it cost me for Camping saturday night, therefore Sat & Sunday camping plus the ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> £37 in advance I believe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that per person??? or per car??
> 
> I paid £74.00 for 2
> 
> yeh i know thats double, but have i paid twice????
> 
> Spen
Click to expand...

Its per person! So you will need to pay £74!


----------



## bigsyd

My car is on 4 Axel stands (again :roll: :roll: :roll: ) at present, all the wheels are having a full refurb (i used Linda's for the iTTalia trip) hope i can get all the jobs sorted for this event, picked up a few stone chips on the iTTalia trip, need to paint and wet sand back

got one of these yesterday, makes the job so much easier as it has an extra low saddle Clarke CTJ1250A http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... sion-jacks

so i have my old fully working and served me well trolley-jack...free to anybody...you just need to collect it


----------



## sTTranger

ive paid for 1 night 1 car on a stand including camping £37


----------



## Redscouse

Right my ticket has been ordered......... £37 for the Saturday night camping


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Right my ticket has been ordered......... £37 for the Saturday night camping


Whooooo Hooooooo!

I think that Sat night is going to be lots of fun!


----------



## Redscouse

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right my ticket has been ordered......... £37 for the Saturday night camping
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooo Hooooooo!
> 
> I think that Sat night is going to be lots of fun!
Click to expand...

Well until i go to bed, im sharing a tent with Disco Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem

I've just been emailed from Autometrix with the people booked for the club stand at GTi. So far we only have 8 people booked, 4 people both days, one person for Sat only and 3 people for Sunday only. I've got to book mine yet and for BigBison also, so thats two more for Sunday only.

I thought there were more of us going to be there from this thread?


----------



## VSPURS

Nem said:


> I've just been emailed from Autometrix with the people booked for the club stand at GTi. So far we only have 8 people booked, 4 people both days, one person for Sat only and 3 people for Sunday only. I've got to book mine yet and for BigBison also, so thats two more for Sunday only.
> 
> I thought there were more of us going to be there from this thread?


Could you list who you have so far?

If people think that they have booked the club stand and in fact haven't for whatever reason it would be good to let them know earlier rather than later?

:roll:


----------



## Bikerz

Syd. Il take jack please at GTI. Thank you. Love you lots! Need a new one mines on its last legs. Thank you.

Charlie and I booked both days and camping


----------



## bigsyd

Nem said:


> I've just been emailed from Autometrix with the people booked for the club stand at GTi. So far we only have 8 people booked, 4 people both days, one person for Sat only and 3 people for Sunday only. I've got to book mine yet and for BigBison also, so thats two more for Sunday only.
> 
> I thought there were more of us going to be there from this thread?


i just had a check of my tickets, we have a club stand pass 8)


----------



## Matt B

Nem said:


> I've just been emailed from Autometrix with the people booked for the club stand at GTi. So far we only have 8 people booked, 4 people both days, one person for Sat only and 3 people for Sunday only. I've got to book mine yet and for BigBison also, so thats two more for Sunday only.
> 
> I thought there were more of us going to be there from this thread?


There are lots of us going, a lot of the Alpina crew have decided to tag along


----------



## Bikerz

And us Syd


----------



## Redscouse

Nick can you post up who is confirmed. When paying i chose TT Owners club stand but then after you select that option and go through all the payment stages, it doesnt confirm towards the end which stand your on. So im just wondering whether a few of us have done it wrong or the website hasnt registered properly!>! :?


----------



## UKRPG

Yes, it would be good to know


----------



## mark_hogan

Well mine was booked over phone for camping on saturday and show on sunday. TTOC stand was stated at time so better be!!! 

Got it a little cheaper too, as not attending the show on saturday due to cheryl working :roll: 

But looking forward to this with so many of us camping on the saturday night


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Yes, it would be good to know


Am i still ok for a space in your Tent Rich mate?


----------



## Nem

Surnames of the people currently booked:

George	TTOC
Wright	TTOC
Kang TTOC
France	TTOC
Williams	TTOC-SAT
Hitchen	TTOC-SUN
Chadwick	TTOC-SUN
Hogan	TTOC-SUN


----------



## Bikerz

BOLLOX! Il have to ring up!


----------



## UKRPG

cool for me (unless theres two George's!)


----------



## sTTranger

Yeah im in [smiley=drummer.gif]

Rich, what am i going to need?? Never been camping, will i just need a sleeping bag??


----------



## DAVECOV

Nem said:


> Surnames of the people currently booked:
> 
> George	TTOC
> Wright	TTOC
> Kang TTOC
> France	TTOC
> Williams	TTOC-SAT
> Hitchen	TTOC-SUN
> Chadwick	TTOC-SUN
> Hogan	TTOC-SUN


 Can you add me in for Sat and Sun Nem cheers Dave


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> Yeah im in [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Rich, what am i going to need?? Never been camping, will i just need a sleeping bag??


Disco, where do we start bruv

Vasaline
Rubbers
...
...

:lol:

Id recomend a pilllow and somthing soft to ly one like another sleeping bag or a camping matt, li low etc... Food for BBQ and rolls etc... good too

Innit


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im in [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Rich, what am i going to need?? Never been camping, will i just need a sleeping bag??
> 
> 
> 
> Disco, where do we start bruv
> 
> Vasaline
> Rubbers
> ...
> ...
> 
> Innit
Click to expand...

Sheldon, I have no intention of bending you over mate :-*

So I will bring if i can a blow up matress - how big is the tent rich???

pillow,
beer, 
beer,
sausages  - not the type you like sheldon
beer,
beer,
will some one bring a barbecue or are we guna grab a few of those disposable ones
beer
beer
change of clothes
beer
beer

iI think thats all the essentials. Paul, sheldon might wanna play with your plow :wink:


----------



## Matt B

sTTranger said:


> sausages  - not the type you like sheldon


PMSL - his number plate does say Ride Me !!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Matt B said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> sausages  - not the type you like sheldon
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL - his number plate does say Ride Me !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I think his favourite game is buckaroo


----------



## ttrev21

sTTranger said:


> pillow,
> beer,
> beer,
> sausages  - not the type you like sheldon
> beer,
> beer,
> will some one bring a barbecue or are we guna grab a few of those disposable ones
> beer
> beer
> change of clothes
> beer
> beer
> 
> iI think thats all the essentials.


Dave.....looking a bit light on the beer there mate... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Nem said:


> Surnames of the people currently booked:
> 
> George	TTOC
> Wright	TTOC
> Kang TTOC
> France	TTOC
> Williams	TTOC-SAT
> Hitchen	TTOC-SUN
> Chadwick	TTOC-SUN
> Hogan	TTOC-SUN


Woohoooo im down


----------



## VSPURS

Ive bought 3 disposable BBQ's!

That should do us!!

Can't wait.


----------



## bigsyd

sTTranger said:


> Yeah im in [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Rich, what am i going to need?? Never been camping, will i just need a sleeping bag??


with that lot...... DRUGS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man

Hey Guys,

I am in and booked. I have had my tent up on the back garden the last few weeks ! Are you still digging in our tent VSPURS !>? :-*

Lego

PS Disposable BBQ ?! The last about a hour ! I have got a nice camping one that comes with a bag of coal !


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Ive bought 3 disposable BBQ's!
> 
> That should do us!!
> 
> Can't wait.


That should do the Apfel Strudel :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive bought 3 disposable BBQ's!
> 
> That should do us!!
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> That should do the Apfel Strudel :wink:
Click to expand...

So are you bringing the Apfel Strudle??


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive bought 3 disposable BBQ's!
> 
> That should do us!!
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> That should do the Apfel Strudel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you bringing the Apfel Strudle??
Click to expand...

Ya, Apfel Strudel and vanilla sowse (sauce) tis gut ya

Really looking forward to this GTI lark. Bring it on baby


----------



## sTTranger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers gizmo, you know what they say, great minds think alike 

Lego, I too was going to buy a few of those disposable barbecue racks, shall we just grab a bag of coal then. Its just nice to have it lit the whole night, keeps us warm


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

gonna have to be a drop out... got a few niggles with the car, and need a financial recovery from the mods to italy run up and the italy trip it's self..

have a great one folks... and no doubt i'll see you all at the evenTT10 (hotel is booked)


----------



## UKRPG

Dave mate - tents big enough for the three of us (if your joining in Paul) on lilos


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> Post by UKRPG on 16 minutes ago


What else am i guna need rich, sleeping bag???


----------



## SpenTT

Guys ive got a portable BBQ and ill bring a big back of charcoal too

+beers
+burgers
+family

Looking forward to this one!

Disco Dave??? Make sure you pack ya rubbers mate!!! Sounds like your tent is getting cosy mate :wink: :wink:

Spen


----------



## SpenTT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> gonna have to be a drop out... got a few niggles with the car, and need a financial recovery from the mods to italy run up and the italy trip it's self..
> 
> have a great one folks... and no doubt i'll see you all at the evenTT10 (hotel is booked)


Nooooooooooo 

Come on mate! Dont spend any money til GTI....

It shouldnt be expensive anyway

Come on man...... im goin & im unemployed

Spen


----------



## Dharm

Im there

but have a little prob

Do i bring the TT 
or 
Do i Bring the GTI Turbo. mmmmm!

I think i might leave to the day and see what i fancy driving

Dharm


----------



## UKRPG

Alright Dave

Sleeping bag and lilo (pump if req) along with food and a variety of soft drinks mate :wink:

plus perhaps a little bit of spending money for sweets


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> Alright Dave
> 
> Sleeping bag and lilo (pump if req) along with food and a variety of soft drinks mate :wink:
> 
> plus perhaps a little bit of spending money for sweets


ok rich, now your worrying me mate, wats the pump for coz I WILL DEFEND MYSELF









 

Foods not a problem but the soft drink :? ????


----------



## sTTranger

Almost forgot, money for sweets??

Whats her name, candy


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Dave
> 
> Sleeping bag and lilo (pump if req) along with food and a variety of soft drinks mate :wink:
> 
> plus perhaps a little bit of spending money for sweets
> 
> 
> 
> ok rich, now your worrying me mate, wats the pump for coz I WILL DEFEND MYSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foods not a problem but the soft drink :? ????
Click to expand...

Soft drinks are for me Disco :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

Pumps for your lilo mate 

soft drinks because there no alcohol 

apart from that your good to go fella!!


----------



## Bikerz

Ok in with TTOC now


----------



## mark_hogan

UKRPG said:


> Pumps for your lilo mate
> 
> soft drinks because there no alcohol
> 
> apart from that your good to go fella!!


WKD is a soft drink, in it??? :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan

Bikerz said:


> Ok in with TTOC now


Oh bugger, ya mean I gotta put up with you next to me :roll: I hope you got some pants that bloody fit ya :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Il bring your spring Mark and Syds N75


----------



## mark_hogan

Cheers matey, Did you find out what the problem was??


----------



## sTTranger

Just googled LILO

that for a swimming pool???

Help me out guys, im use to hotels


----------



## Bikerz

Disco how the hell have you got to the age you are now without evening owning a lylo :lol: Yes its for swiming but makes a great bed and only a few quid.

It was yet the other 2 coil packs Mark :roll: :lol:


----------



## lego man

sTTranger said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers gizmo, you know what they say, great minds think alike
> 
> Lego, I too was going to buy a few of those disposable barbecue racks, shall we just grab a bag of coal then. Its just nice to have it lit the whole night, keeps us warm


grab some coal dude! They only last a hour!


----------



## sTTranger

k lego, sounds good. They do a big bag of coal for like a £10. If we all grab one we can have a bonfire 

Ill grab one on my way up. A big bag of coal should last longer then an hour.


----------



## SpenTT

So Guys!

*Are we all pitching tents in the same area????*

I selected the TTOC option but im not sure if it went through properly

Disco! just buy a blow up bed from Argos and you'll be sorted mate.

Spen


----------



## UKRPG

Usually you get an area together or behind the cars - not done GTI so I'm sure someone will confirm


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Usually you get an area together or behind the cars - not done GTI so I'm sure someone will confirm


Rich / Dave,

I hope i can still stay in your tent, but i have a chronic bowel problem where i need the toilet every 30 mins or so during the night, therefore im rubbish at sleeping as im always up and down, and when i eventually do get to sleep i normally snore really loadly and i also have a really bad habit of releasing some really eggy farts while sleeping, so bad that the fart normally stains my boxers.... therefore im up and awake again to change them.

Other than that im ok and sleep like a baby


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually you get an area together or behind the cars - not done GTI so I'm sure someone will confirm
> 
> 
> 
> Rich / Dave,
> 
> I hope i can still stay in your tent, but i have a chronic bowel problem where i need the toilet every 30 mins or so during the night, therefore im rubbish at sleeping as im always up and down, and when i eventually do get to sleep i normally snore really loadly and i also have a really bad habit of releasing some really eggy farts while sleeping, so bad that the fart normally stains my boxers.... therefore im up and awake again to change them.
> 
> Other than that im ok and sleep like a baby
Click to expand...

Thats how a baby sleeps anyway isnt it? :lol:

Spenc is you surname on that list above? If not ring them and check (I did)


----------



## sTTranger

Redscouse said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually you get an area together or behind the cars - not done GTI so I'm sure someone will confirm
> 
> 
> 
> Rich / Dave,
> 
> I hope i can still stay in your tent, but i have a chronic bowel problem where i need the toilet every 30 mins or so during the night, therefore im rubbish at sleeping as im always up and down, and when i eventually do get to sleep i normally snore really loadly and i also have a really bad habit of releasing some really eggy farts while sleeping, so bad that the fart normally stains my boxers.... therefore im up and awake again to change them.
> 
> Other than that im ok and sleep like a baby
Click to expand...

     

WHAT

Look mate, youll be sleeping with the cows mate, eggy farts, you must be kiddin :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

DOnt worry about the snoring, I do that too :-*


----------



## Redscouse

Well my tickets etc.... came today


----------



## UKRPG

You can go by the door Paul and we'll put you on rollers so if you piss us off we can push you out :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> You can go by the door Paul and we'll put you on rollers so if you piss us off we can push you out :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpenTT

sTTranger said:


> k lego, sounds good. They do a big bag of coal for like a £10. If we all grab one we can have a bonfire
> 
> Ill grab one on my way up. A big bag of coal should last longer then an hour.


Disco Dave = Tesco 2x big bags of charcoal for £5 innit

Spen


----------



## SimonQS

If I pay on the gate, can i still park on the club stand?


----------



## Bikerz

SimonQS said:


> If I pay on the gate, can i still park on the club stand?


Yes. Well you could last year


----------



## SimonQS

Who organising this year?


----------



## Bikerz

SimonQS said:


> Who organising this year?


Nem offically. However I rang to organise only to find out Nem already had and they said this happened last year and you should be fine this year also


----------



## Nem

The only problem is that when you arrive there are two entrances, one for people with stand passes and one for general public parking. Would be a lot easier if you get a pass beforhand and get in quicker and the direct route to the club stand.


----------



## sTTranger

SimonQS said:


> If I pay on the gate, can i still park on the club stand?


stop beating around the bush guys an just say

NO! :roll:  :-*


----------



## SimonQS

I am doing the 3 peaks the day before so cant really commit as I dont knwo if I will be able to walk (and drive). I think I will pay on the gate and park in the car park


----------



## Hark

Nem said:


> The only problem is that when you arrive there are two entrances, one for people with stand passes and one for general public parking. Would be a lot easier if you get a pass beforhand and get in quicker and the direct route to the club stand.


Yes but although the main gate is slower, you get to blat it down the airfield to get in.


----------



## sTTranger

SimonQS said:


> I am doing the 3 peaks the day before so cant really commit as I dont knwo if I will be able to walk (and drive). I think I will pay on the gate and park in the car park


come on si, you can do it. Good luck with your 3 peaks mate, if you can do that, im sure you can make it to gti :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

I will do my best :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

Yeh GL with the 3 Peaks Simon mate, hope you got my donation  

Can i ask, due to me buying for the 2 days and camping on the Saturday night, does that mean we need to be there first thing Saturday morning to set the stand up, or are we arriving later Saturday afternoon / evening?


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> Yeh GL with the 3 Peaks Simon mate, hope you got my donation
> 
> Can i ask, due to me buying for the 2 days and camping on the Saturday night, does that mean we need to be there first thing Saturday morning to set the stand up, or are we arriving later Saturday afternoon / evening?


Nah anytime, but il be going early


----------



## SimonQS

Redscouse said:


> Yeh GL with the 3 Peaks Simon mate, hope you got my donation


I did mate, you are a star!


----------



## Nem

Updated list came through last night:

(I've still got to book passes for 4 people coming with me yet on top of this for sunday)

George TTOC
Wright TTOC
Kang TTOC
France TTOC
Burrows TTOC 
Carey TTOC 
Overs TTOC 
Long TTOC 
Williams TTOC-SAT
Hitchen TTOC-SUN
Chadwick TTOC-SUN 
Hogan TTOC-SUN 
Cane TTOC-SUN 
Ridley TTOC-SUN 
Ridley TTOC-SUN


----------



## TT K8

We've got our tickets for Sunday too. Will be on our way back down South after a week in the Dales. Never thought I'd take car cleaning stuff on holiday wif me!

Kate


----------



## CHADTT

Anyone cruising in on sunday from the Northwest Area?


----------



## Hark

Nick can I turn up on the day and still head to the club stand or are there limits on numbers like the audi day?

I have a wedding which I must attend on the Saturday and not sure whether I'll be back in time yet.


----------



## bigsyd

CHADTT said:


> Anyone cruising in on sunday from the Northwest Area?


we are m8, not sorted out any leaving times yet


----------



## CHADTT

bigsyd said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone cruising in on sunday from the Northwest Area?
> 
> 
> 
> we are m8, not sorted out any leaving times yet
Click to expand...

Great Syd will keep watching this space.


----------



## Nem

Hark said:


> Nick can I turn up on the day and still head to the club stand or are there limits on numbers like the audi day?
> 
> I have a wedding which I must attend on the Saturday and not sure whether I'll be back in time yet.


Really not sure mate. I'll ask the question for you and let you know.


----------



## Matt B

Right you lot, I know this is a car show, but (and after yesterday it is a BUT)

England will be playing either the Saturday 19:30 if we win the group

OR

Sunday at 15:00 if we are runners up.

According to the info with the tickets there is a TV in the bar area.

Will anyone be joining me and Rachel to watch it????


----------



## SpenTT

Damn right Mate!

I'll be there

Spen

I'll get the missus to pack away the tent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apfel STTrudel

Matt B said:


> Right you lot, I know this is a car show, but (and after yesterday it is a BUT)
> 
> England will be playing either the Saturday 19:30 if we win the group
> 
> OR
> 
> Sunday at 15:00 if we are runners up.
> 
> According to the info with the tickets there is a TV in the bar area.
> 
> Will anyone be joining me and Rachel to watch it????


Do you really need ask :?:  
Think we will all be joining you there 

Cheryl


----------



## Bikerz

Whats this football melarky you all talk about?


----------



## Apfel STTrudel

Bikerz said:


> Whats this football melarky you all talk about?


Is that a serious question??? :roll:

Have youb seen thev website? They got 50" screen in bar for world cup 

Come on England!!!!


----------



## sTTranger

if they top there group ill defo be there, we can then have a few pints while watching the game 

It wont be as fun if they play on sunday, so COME ON ENGLAND [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> if they top there group ill defo be there, we can then have a few pints while watching the game
> 
> It wont be as fun if they play on sunday, so COME ON ENGLAND [smiley=dude.gif]


Why do they have a bar if its a non alcholic event? :roll: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they top there group ill defo be there, we can then have a few pints while watching the game
> 
> It wont be as fun if they play on sunday, so COME ON ENGLAND [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they have a bar if its a non alcholic event? :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

good point bikers, i knew you were good for something :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they top there group ill defo be there, we can then have a few pints while watching the game
> 
> It wont be as fun if they play on sunday, so COME ON ENGLAND [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they have a bar if its a non alcholic event? :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Why do you care if you dont drink... :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

mmm.......... - do you think it might be so they can sell more licensed booze from their bar and make more money?

tough one that :wink:


----------



## SpenTT

UKRPG said:


> mmm.......... - do you think it might be so they can sell more licensed booze from their bar and make more money?
> 
> tough one that :wink:


Spot On! Thats Exactly why they have a bar!!!

S


----------



## TT K8

Nem said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick can I turn up on the day and still head to the club stand or are there limits on numbers like the audi day?
> 
> I have a wedding which I must attend on the Saturday and not sure whether I'll be back in time yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure mate. I'll ask the question for you and let you know.
Click to expand...

Nick - any word on this yet? We're in the same boat, we've got our tickets for the Sunday and I said we were with the club, but I'm not sure what the arrangements are. Snag is we go on holiday to the Dales this Saturday and are going to be out of contact for the week. Dropping into the show on our way back down South.

Just need to know if I'm in the main car park, or with the club please?

Kate


----------



## Nem

Have you got the club stand passes with your tickets already?


----------



## V6RUL

Nem said:


> Have you got the club stand passes with your tickets already?


Ordered mine and booked under the TTOC for the Sunday but ive not received anything yet.
Ive had confirmation e-mail though.
Steve


----------



## TT K8

Nem said:


> Have you got the club stand passes with your tickets already?


No, I had the tickets ages ago but no sign of any passes. Should they come automatically, or have I missed something? If I remember correctly it just asked if I was with any particular club, but didn't specifically mention passes.

If I need to just go in the main car park so be it, but I just thought I'd best make sure before we head off on Saturday.

Kate


----------



## SpenTT

TT Kate said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the club stand passes with your tickets already?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had the tickets ages ago but no sign of any passes. Should they come automatically, or have I missed something? If I remember correctly it just asked if I was with any particular club, but didn't specifically mention passes.
> 
> If I need to just go in the main car park so be it, but I just thought I'd best make sure before we head off on Saturday.
> 
> Kate
Click to expand...

email a lady called Sally (i think) I recieved my tickets in about 7 days of ordering, but i only recieved 1 wristband and no pass but i had paid for 2 people.

I sent an email and Sally responded straight away and sent the missing items immediately.

Spen


----------



## Nem

I've asked the question about people turning up on the day and joining the club stand, so just waiting to hear back now. Will update as soon as I hear.

Received my 4 tickets and stand passes today.


----------



## sharpster

I will be there and camping the saturday night, have only had TTR a few months so would be good to meet some members...Silver TTR not lowered yet so looks like a Q7!!!!


----------



## TT K8

SpenTT said:


> TT Kate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the club stand passes with your tickets already?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had the tickets ages ago but no sign of any passes. Should they come automatically, or have I missed something? If I remember correctly it just asked if I was with any particular club, but didn't specifically mention passes.
> 
> If I need to just go in the main car park so be it, but I just thought I'd best make sure before we head off on Saturday.
> 
> Kate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> email a lady called Sally (i think) I recieved my tickets in about 7 days of ordering, but i only recieved 1 wristband and no pass but i had paid for 2 people.
> 
> I sent an email and Sally responded straight away and sent the missing items immediately.
> 
> Spen
Click to expand...

Thanks Spen. I got tickets and no wristbands at all (for 2 people). Too late for me to do anything now as we go on holiday this Saturday! Main carpark I guess for me then!


----------



## Bikerz

sharpster said:


> I will be there and camping the saturday night, have only had TTR a few months so would be good to meet some members...Silver TTR not lowered yet so looks like a Q7!!!!


Il advise you in advance, I dont talk to peope with 4x4's :wink: :lol:


----------



## brittan

Bikerz said:


> Il advise you in advance, I dont talk to peope with 4x4's :wink: :lol:


Oh yes you do. Especially if they have the right tools for coil pack changing at the side of the road. :wink:


----------



## Nem

Right, for people not sure if they can come and want to turn up and join the club display on the day...

This is possible but restricted to the space we have available. What they have said is people turning up on the day will need to pay on the public gate and park initially in the public parking. Walk over and find the club stand and if there is space to allow you to join us you can take one of the existing car's stand passes and move your car to join the club stand.

A bit faffy I know, but it does mean you can join us.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL

Nem said:


> Right, for people not sure if they can come and want to turn up and join the club display on the day...
> 
> This is possible but restricted to the space we have available. What they have said is people turning up on the day will need to pay on the public gate and park initially in the public parking. Walk over and find the club stand and if there is space to allow you to join us you can take one of the existing car's stand passes and move your car to join the club stand.
> 
> A bit faffy I know, but it does mean you can join us.
> 
> Nick


I have had confirmation off Sally that my passes have been sent out. I will be coming to the Sunday only. Im part of the TTOC so is it possible to add me to the TTOC stand list for the Sunday.
I will be running up the strip a couple of times, so if im on an end this will allow me to pop off and on the stand.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

If we have the same set up as last year steve,there will be no problems moving your car for a drag run


----------



## caney

bigsyd said:


> If we have the same set up as last year steve,there will be no problems moving your car for a drag run


yeah right out the way where no-one can see us :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Who's running their car at GTi this year?

Disco, what about you?

Anyone?


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigsyd said:


> If we have the same set up as last year steve,there will be no problems moving your car for a drag run


Weren't we in the oven last year ?


----------



## UKRPG

The countdown clock has started 5 days and counting.......

DA's out all week in between work:?


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Who's running their car at GTi this year?
> 
> Disco, what about you?
> 
> Anyone?


Was :roll: clutch is slipping like a bastard.getting the fluid changed just in case i've bolied it but if that don't do it then i'm sitting this one out.properly gutted as i've now got the power to dip in the 11's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

> DA's out all week in between work


well that,s what i have been up to on the wifes car this weekend


----------



## SimonQS

Nem said:


> Right, for people not sure if they can come and want to turn up and join the club display on the day...
> 
> This is possible but restricted to the space we have available. What they have said is people turning up on the day will need to pay on the public gate and park initially in the public parking. Walk over and find the club stand and if there is space to allow you to join us you can take one of the existing car's stand passes and move your car to join the club stand.
> 
> A bit faffy I know, but it does mean you can join us.
> 
> Nick


Great news, thanks Nick! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Who's running their car at GTi this year?
> 
> Disco, what about you?
> 
> Anyone?


I will be trying to finish my clutch off on the strip but maybe you were aiming the question at the AAA boys.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's running their car at GTi this year?
> 
> Disco, what about you?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be trying to finish my clutch off on the strip but maybe you were aiming the question at the AAA boys.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

No, everyone!

Just doesn't seem to be anyone running!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's running their car at GTi this year?
> 
> Disco, what about you?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be trying to finish my clutch off on the strip but maybe you were aiming the question at the AAA boys.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, everyone!
> 
> Just doesn't seem to be anyone running!
Click to expand...

You bring the power and ill bring the noise, but next time.. we'll see.. :wink: 
SteV6


----------



## UKRPG

Ive got a little pressure leak atm so I'm just bringing a shiney car with nice bits on


----------



## UKRPG

Anyone coming up from the South East - if so happy to start a little convoy

Also, do we have a final username list of whose coming?


----------



## sTTranger

Ill be running a few times steve 

Rich, what time are you heading up there??


----------



## UKRPG

Hi mate - weve got to be there at 9am I believe which is when doors open (someone say if its not but I believe prior to 9 its special permits only)

I'm going to be going up the M11 and across the A14 rather than arsing about on the M1 so we could meet at the Services at Stansted if you like at 7?

mmm nice and early


----------



## sTTranger

WHAT????????????????????

That early   

i might be a little later then you then :lol: :lol:

Was thinking of leaving about 12 :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

have a great time you lot. really sorry i can't make it... i've not had much chance to get on the forum at the mo. it's just been chocker... so enjoy ya selves, don't do anything i wouldn't do :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

sTTranger said:


> WHAT????????????????????
> 
> That early
> 
> i might be a little later then you then :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was thinking of leaving about 12 :?


Not a problem mate - I liek to do the early thing gets the travel out of the way/helps to miss the pile up getting in

I also thought it was quite restrictive time wise about when you were aloud to travel within the showground area


----------



## UKRPG

I have just had a note from the nice lady at the organisers who says gates open for car club cars at 8am if anyones interested / close enough :wink:


----------



## deekoy

UKRPG said:


> Anyone coming up from the South East - if so happy to start a little convoy
> 
> Also, do we have a final username list of whose coming?


Im coming from Camberley on Saturday and I have a yellow/orange TTOC hanger! 8)


----------



## sTTranger

otal Distance: 121 mile(s), 194.73 km(s)
Estimated journey time of: 2 hour(s) 11 minute(s)

    

Its further then i thought.

I was under the impression that you could join the club stand at any time??? Will there also be a detailing store as im guna need some more meguires quick detailer


----------



## VSPURS

Anyone want, or know of anyone that would want tickets for GTi?

I have both days for two people including camping and unlimited access to the sprint!

If anyone wants please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Anyone want, or know of anyone that would want tickets for GTi?
> 
> I have both days for two people including camping and unlimited access to the sprint!
> 
> If anyone wants please feel free to send me a PM.


not going mate?


----------



## sTTranger

whats happened steve???


----------



## Nem

sTTranger said:


> whats happened steve???


can tell you guys don't sit and read every post on the forum :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=177297


----------



## Nem

Final club stand listing:



> Richard George TTOC
> Wright TTOC
> Kang TTOC
> France TTOC
> Burrows TTOC
> Carey TTOC
> Overs TTOC
> Long TTOC
> Williams TTOC-SAT
> Williams TTOC-SAT
> Hitchen TTOC-SUN
> Chadwick TTOC-SUN
> Hogan TTOC-SUN
> Cane TTOC-SUN
> Ridley TTOC-SUN
> Ridley TTOC-SUN
> Goodall TTOC-SUN
> Goodall TTOC-SUN
> Goodall TTOC-SUN
> Goodall TTOC-SUN
> Collier TTOC-SUN


----------



## sTTranger

nem,

uim guna be there a little late, about 2-3pm, is this guna be okay to go onto the club stand???

I know you said that it would be if you turned up on the day, but is it still okay if im a little late??


----------



## Bikerz

Not its not Disco, il hold it against you


----------



## TT Fan

Leaving home at 08:00 on Sunday. Can meet-up at Newport Pagnell Services M1 08:20 or Northampton Services M1at 08:35. 
Or can change my times a bit. At this stage I'm planning to turn up at 09:00'ish ....... anyone heading up from the south at around the same time?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hark

What time is the football?


----------



## Redscouse

Hark said:


> What time is the football?


3pm K.O

And although im sure this will be a great show, i can see people leaving early to go and watch it now, which is a shame! I obviously want to watch the footy aswell. If they put on a big screen there at the show it will be brilliant!


----------



## V6RUL

ive put £200 on a 1-0, oops ive just woken up..


----------



## UKRPG

Theyve got a big screen in the bar area alegedley


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Theyve got a big screen in the bar area alegedley


Wicked  

If thats the case, im a happy chappt 

Rich what time are you getting there for mate, and am i still cool for space in your tent?

Paul


----------



## Bikerz

If anyone is short of space for a tent charlie and I have a HUGE one with seperate rooms so have a room which will take a double mattress if anyones short on space


----------



## Matt B

Hey sheldon, when our little pop up tent is leaking in the middle of the night we know where to go :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Absoutely Paul

I'm still aiming for 9am

main reason so theres a tiny chance I can get there without half a zoo stuck to my bumper if its hot after my days of machine polishing


----------



## Redscouse

UKRPG said:


> Absoutely Paul
> 
> I'm still aiming for 9am
> 
> main reason so theres a tiny chance I can get there without half a zoo stuck to my bumper if its hot after my days of machine polishing


Top man 

I will be aiming to get there late morning i think, might leave washing the car etc.... til i get there, i will see!

So doubt ill be there @ 9am, but maybe around 11am mate


----------



## John-H

I was hoping to come to this but it looks like I'll have to be fixing cars for an MOT with a worn rack end I've just found - not enough weekends left between EvenTT10 and holidays


----------



## sTTranger

Guys

What facilities will there be to wash the car there, was guna do it today, but it will get a little dirty on the way :?


----------



## Redscouse

sTTranger said:


> Guys
> 
> What facilities will there be to wash the car there, was guna do it today, but it will get a little dirty on the way :?


Think im gonna wash mine later in the evening when its cooler, drive there tomorrow then just quick detail the chitty flies off the motor 

As for facilities i dunno, if your unsure about water etc..... take a few bottles of it to fill a bucket when your there


----------



## Bikerz

Cleaning? Im there to relax and watch, so you can do mine while your at it :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

Guess it would be good to know from last years visitors - I'd take a bucket and wash stuff as theres usually at least a tap

I'm finishing polishing/waxing today so can just wax and detail when I'm there


----------



## V6RUL

Land, Park, enjoy. Water is for coffee..  
Steve


----------



## sTTranger

may just give it a quick scrub, cant be bothered to do the whole polishing affair as itll take me all day :?

Oh crap, just remembered i need a sleeping bag, i saw a deal on one in lydil so may pop up there


----------



## UKRPG

Had my first crack and machine polishing so its looking very black and very shiny


----------



## caney

i wouldn't go to too much bother guys as our pitch is always about 1/2 a mile from the main event anyway so hardly anyone will see your car


----------



## UKRPG

It was a good excuse to give the car some luv'n


----------



## Redscouse

Well my car is all packed...... shame the car is still covered in Kak! :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

Tried to ring you today Paul.........To remind you to wash the tractor.... :roll:


----------



## TT Fan

TT Fan said:


> Leaving home at 08:00 on Sunday. Can meet-up at Newport Pagnell Services M1 08:20 or Northampton Services M1at 08:35.
> Or can change my times a bit. At this stage I'm planning to turn up at 09:00'ish ....... anyone heading up from the south at around the same time?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Any takers?


----------



## Redscouse

jaqcom said:


> Tried to ring you today Paul.........To remind you to wash the tractor.... :roll:


I didnt get a missed call from you David?!


----------



## VSPURS

How's the day been today guys?

Anything to report?

Any pictures?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

lol, judging by the weather i think they'll all be far too bussy :roll:


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> How's the day been today guys?
> 
> Anything to report?
> 
> Any pictures?


johnny c's Audi TTRS Did 0-60 3.2secs/11.6 1/4 and it's only running a remap and de-cat


----------



## jammyd

Anyone going down the M6 in the morning? if so what time you getting to say Corley services???


----------



## CHADTT

Hi Jammy,

I'm heading off down the a50 then m1 - shorter route.

Leaving stoke approx 07:15 ish.

I think Steve collier and a few are off down the m6 route


----------



## abz001

Hey guys just to say hope you all have a nice day... If your on my facebook you know wha my golf looks like... Just look out for the blues and twos


----------



## jammyd

CHADTT said:


> Hi Jammy,
> 
> I'm heading off down the a50 then m1 - shorter route.
> 
> Leaving stoke approx 07:15 ish.
> 
> I think Steve collier and a few are off down the m6 route


could meet you somewhere on the A50 if you wanted? you still got my number? if not I think I have yours and I can drop you a text


----------



## jamiekip

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the day been today guys?
> 
> Anything to report?
> 
> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> johnny c's Audi TTRS Did 0-60 3.2secs/11.6 1/4 and it's only running a remap and de-cat
Click to expand...

3.15 and 11.68


----------



## caney

jamiekip said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the day been today guys?
> 
> Anything to report?
> 
> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> johnny c's Audi TTRS Did 0-60 3.2secs/11.6 1/4 and it's only running a remap and de-cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.15 and 11.68
Click to expand...

just incredible he must be over the moon!


----------



## jamiekip

Ha, yeah, pretty much. Did you see it run? It just looked really quick compared to everything else....


----------



## Nem

Thats pretty damn impressive from the RS 8)

Mine is all cleaned ready for tomorrow, got a couple of the club flags etc etc in and also the large gazebo to hide under away from the sun.

See you all in the morning!


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the day been today guys?
> 
> Anything to report?
> 
> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> johnny c's Audi TTRS Did 0-60 3.2secs/11.6 1/4 and it's only running a remap and de-cat
Click to expand...

That's good!

Gives me an idea of the kind of times we should be running then!

Can't wait to get mine back on the strip.


----------



## UKRPG

Bloomin heck its been HOT

Plenty of cars today so ll good

More to follow but theres a little football gamme going on where were being cheated out of goals :x


----------



## ttchar

Been the best UK event i have ever been to!! brilliant company for the camping, some immense looking cars (the white Golf mark 2) was the fastest car i have ever seen!! Thanks for the snoring Dave and Sam!! thanks for sharing the ketchup Dave and Tess, saved my burger! in need of a nice sleep now and painkillers to get rid of the aching shoulders and neck from camping!!! Cant wait for the next!!


----------



## sTTranger

hi guys

just got home and finaly had a bath and now chillin with a fab. Had a great time, rich your a funny guy 

I have to say though, dont think ill ever be camping again, not my cup of tea but had a wicked time and come on paul, wheres that vid??


----------



## V6RUL

Walking upto the strip i saw Dave [ innit ] getting in position against a strange looking green thing, managed to get my camera out in time to catch it. Still doesnt sound like a V6 though.. :lol: 
http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx13 ... 010041.mp4

What a great day i had and went down the strip a few times myself,clutch is starting to slip nowadays but i still gave it a go.
Bearing in mind that ambient temp was 29C and Temp on the Liquid went up to 69C due to heatsoak, whilst queueing for my turn on the strip, i managed 5.97 to the 60..  and a quarter of 14.5, i was smoked by two S4s but i gave a Corrado VR6 a spank.. 
In fairness i suppose, my first two runs against the S4s i did have a 100kg CHADTT for company as a passenger. 
Lots to see and temtation to spend some money, but i held fast and kept my hands in my pockets..promise Julie..  
Picked up one or two ideas for the future.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## sTTranger

Yeah that greeny was quick, actualy caught me at the end [smiley=bigcry.gif]

My getaways not too bad, but i think with smaller wheels and semi slick tyres i could easily get that time down to around 3.2 0-60. Should have run in the morning when the temps were down :?

Thanks steve


----------



## V6RUL

sTTranger said:


> Yeah that greeny was quick, actualy caught me at the end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> My getaways not too bad, but i think with smaller wheels and semi slick tyres i could easily get that time down to around 3.2 0-60. Should have run in the morning when the temps were down :?
> 
> Thanks steve


Your welcome, nice to see you laying it down.
Steve


----------



## ttchar

has your hangover gone yet dave??? :twisted:


----------



## UKRPG

Its probably just started


----------



## sTTranger

I dont get hangovers that easily, only when i go on a bender for longer then one day


----------



## Redscouse

Great weekend guys and gals, had a great time....... apart from when Dave was touching my middle leg all night long in the tent..... never again Dave.. NEVER again! :lol:

Im burnt to toast, anyone who has me on Facebook will see my latest picture on there, im like a lobster hahaha :roll:

Anyway, short video ive made of the strip......... drag strip that is..... CAR drag strip that is 

Sound is a bit crackly, think the camera is buggered :x


----------



## jamiekip

sTTranger said:


> Yeah that greeny was quick, actualy caught me at the end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> My getaways not too bad, but i think with smaller wheels and semi slick tyres i could easily get that time down to around 3.2 0-60. Should have run in the morning when the temps were down :?
> 
> Thanks steve


What times did you manage mate?


----------



## Nem

jamiekip said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that greeny was quick, actualy caught me at the end [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> My getaways not too bad, but i think with smaller wheels and semi slick tyres i could easily get that time down to around 3.2 0-60. Should have run in the morning when the temps were down :?
> 
> Thanks steve
> 
> 
> 
> What times did you manage mate?
Click to expand...

Dave's time were:

4.24 / 13.282
4.63 / 12.932
4.19 / 12.841
4.16 / 12.900


----------



## Nem

Pictures from today:












































































































































































Nick


----------



## jamiekip

Nem said:


> Dave's time were:
> 
> 4.24 / 13.282
> 4.63 / 12.932
> 4.19 / 12.841
> 4.16 / 12.900


Pretty consistent across runs 1, 3 & 4 then.


----------



## VSPURS

How did the TT Shop's RS get on down the strip?


----------



## sTTranger

There at the revo stage 2

I think there best was 0-60 3.6, not sure about the quarter run.

The problem is that i can get a fairly good start but i think im changing gear too late :?


----------



## Nem

The run I saw was 3.97 / 12.500


----------



## jamiekip

I think their best was a 3.7 to 60 and 12.2 for the 1/4.
I thought there car was only on the Stage 1 map? But yeah the cooler will have helped in that weather


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> How did the TT Shop's RS get on down the strip?


That has a forge cooler too and was slower than Dave most times :roll: :lol: 
The Miltek RS did some quick times (Someone said they think they have that insane 5"/ 4" downpipe on it).
Fastest thing I saw waas a Vento 4wd, did a 2.7 dead to 62mph and a 10.2 1/4 ! The white mk2 Charlie talks about was 2nd fastest, the green mk2 golf with 756bhp wasnt as fast :lol:


----------



## deekoy

Had a great day on Saturday but looking at the number of cars in the pictures from here and on other forums it seems that Sunday was the best day. None the less had a really good sunburnt day! and got a Stage 1 remap by Jabba for £99 and I must say the 2 hour drive home was immense! Cannot believe the difference it has made  !

Need coilovers, wheels, exhaust, brakes, carbon and then I will be happy


----------



## J70RWB

deekoy said:


> Had a great day on Saturday but looking at the number of cars in the pictures from here and on other forums it seems that Sunday was the best day. None the less had a really good sunburnt day! and got a Stage 1 remap by Jabba for £99 and I must say the 2 hour drive home was immense! Cannot believe the difference it has made  !
> 
> Need coilovers, wheels, exhaust, brakes, carbon and then I will be happy


Thats bloody cheap! Top find my car was next to them on the Psi stand and never thought to look at Jabba!


----------



## Michael-TT

Redscouse said:


> Great weekend guys and gals, had a great time....... apart from when Dave was touching my middle leg all night long in the tent..... never again Dave.. NEVER again! :lol:
> 
> Im burnt to toast, anyone who has me on Facebook will see my latest picture on there, im like a lobster hahaha :roll:
> 
> Anyway, short video ive made of the strip......... drag strip that is..... CAR drag strip that is
> 
> Sound is a bit crackly, think the camera is buggered :x


Does anyone know what the hell was in that silver/grey Scirocco that done 0-60 in 2.54 and also raced sTTranger (Around 2.07 in the video)? It is a beast!


----------



## sTTranger

Its called the bullet mate, its the first time ive ever done it :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and that what pulled up necxt to me, they guy just smiled as he put his helmet on :lol:

Its been stripped and had the biggest bottle of noz in the back that i have ever seen aswell as full slick tyres 

Made one hell of a noise


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah sorry mk1 roco, not a vento. It was 4wd and had a huge diffusor, never saw it do that quick, 2.7 i saw, what was teh 1/4 when it did 2.07 to 62?


----------



## Michael-TT

1/4 was 10.86! No wonder it is called the bullet.. my goodness
also, the 0-62 was 2.54, the 2.07 was the time on the video when it first appeared


----------



## Bikerz

Michael-TT said:


> 1/4 was 10.86! No wonder it is called the bullet.. my goodness
> also, the 0-62 was 2.54, the 2.07 was the time on the video when it first appeared


I saw it do a 10.2 :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS

sTTranger said:


> There at the revo stage 2
> 
> I think there best was 0-60 3.6, not sure about the quarter run.
> 
> The problem is that i can get a fairly good start but i think im changing gear too late :?


Your car same spec as Jonnyc's?

Is he just a better driver? :wink:

Some pretty impressive times from the RS's


----------



## VSPURS

Mitchy said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There at the revo stage 2
> 
> I think there best was 0-60 3.6, not sure about the quarter run.
> 
> The problem is that i can get a fairly good start but i think im changing gear too late :?
> 
> 
> 
> Your car same spec as Jonnyc's?
> 
> Is he just a better driver? :wink:
> 
> Some pretty impressive times from the RS's
Click to expand...

1 second difference on the same set up is impossible to believe! There must be certain things that are different that would make that kind of difference.


----------



## Charlie

Gutted to have missed this, had been planning to go on the Sunday all along and just couldn't make it in the end  sounds and looks like it was a great event 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry guys but i forgot to mention that i didnt bother to take my subwoofer and camping equipment out :lol: :lol: :lol:

That might have something to do with it 

Well i was hapy with the result, the sportec map stated that 0-60 would be reduced to 4.2 and it was spot on 

Not sure if i will go for the lightweight wheels and semi slicks, i harldy ever do this, was talking to paul about it and it just doesnt seem worth it. I will however go to stage 2 in the near future and then will give it another go


----------



## UKRPG

I doubt your camping equipment made for much weight mate  :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> I doubt your camping equipment made for much weight mate  :lol: :wink: :wink:


Hey rich you were with me, when we had a look at johnnys car he had some type of bottle on the bottom left of the engine bay, did you know what it was???


----------



## Redscouse

sTTranger said:


> Hey rich you were with me, when we had a look at johnnys car he had some type of bottle on the bottom left of the engine bay, did you know what it was???


Coca-Cola :lol:


----------



## jackmontandon

thought the show was really really good! those ttrs's really are bloody quick! so annoyed i missed out on the jabba remap for £99 tho


----------



## jamiekip

sTTranger said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your camping equipment made for much weight mate  :lol: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rich you were with me, when we had a look at johnnys car he had some type of bottle on the bottom left of the engine bay, did you know what it was???
Click to expand...

I sent you the link before so you could read what it was... it's not NOS or anything like that if that's what you're thinking...


----------



## Bikerz

Johny C has a full system on his car (soo much louder than Daves) so that accounts for somthing. Dave did dam well for a 1st time, I think Johny C is an expert :wink: 
Dave you should go 18's, will handle and accelerate better day to day driving too


----------



## sTTranger

jamiekip said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your camping equipment made for much weight mate  :lol: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rich you were with me, when we had a look at johnnys car he had some type of bottle on the bottom left of the engine bay, did you know what it was???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent you the link before so you could read what it was... it's not NOS or anything like that if that's what you're thinking...
Click to expand...

sorry mate i had to join and lost the page, ill go back and click it again


----------



## WhiskyOne

Hi all,

Was down for this on Saturday, and was really disappointed. Heard Sunday was better, last time I went was when it was at Ipswitch and that was great. I thought I'd be able to pick up a badgeless grill for my MK1 TT, nothing. Very little for anything Audi and no TTOC stand?

Thankfully there were a few trick'd out TT's on show and on the 1/4 mile sprint. Now I'm looking to the next VW/Audi event that may have some mods/parts for sale. Would like to go to the TTOC/TTF do, but thats a fair old trek from Newcastle-Upon-Tyne.

By the way for future info, if your wanting on the 1/4 mile sprint, Saturday's the day at one point there were 6 cars in the queue and at 2 at a time everyone was having multiple goes.

Cheers
Whisky


----------



## jamiekip

Bikerz said:


> Johny C has a full system on his car (soo much louder than Daves) so that accounts for somthing. Dave did dam well for a 1st time, I think Johny C is an expert :wink:
> Dave you should go 18's, will handle and accelerate better day to day driving too


Yeah, JC's has no cat and is straight through, other than that and the map their is no difference engine wise.
I'm not knocking Dave's times, far from it, I didn't even get the balls to take mine up the strip lol


----------



## Bikerz

jamiekip said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johny C has a full system on his car (soo much louder than Daves) so that accounts for somthing. Dave did dam well for a 1st time, I think Johny C is an expert :wink:
> Dave you should go 18's, will handle and accelerate better day to day driving too
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, JC's has no cat and is straight through, other than that and the map their is no difference engine wise.
> I'm not knocking Dave's times, far from it, I didn't even get the balls to take mine up the strip lol
Click to expand...

Daves also on 20's Johny C on 18's isnt he? (Thats makes a HUGE difference)


----------



## caney

johny c has launch control with full throttle flat shifting which will help as well and toyo888's are worth a couple of tenths!


----------



## VSPURS

Michael-TT said:


> 1/4 was 10.86! No wonder it is called the bullet.. my goodness
> also, the 0-62 was 2.54, the 2.07 was the time on the video when it first appeared


I believe Mark has previously run nearly 10 flat and is going to be close to going into the 9's soon.


----------



## UKRPG

sTTranger said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your camping equipment made for much weight mate  :lol: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rich you were with me, when we had a look at johnnys car he had some type of bottle on the bottom left of the engine bay, did you know what it was???
Click to expand...

It was a black rectangular box arount 215cm high and about 8 cm square across the top with Gorge written on it - Ive checked their site and theres nothing under any TT the resembles it


----------



## abz001

great seeing who i did on Sunday, completely fell in love with Daves TTRS i want that for the next motor - i wish if only you could get a child seat in the back!


----------



## Dotti

abz001 said:


> great seeing who i did on Sunday, completely fell in love with Daves TTRS i want that for the next motor - i wish if only you could get a child seat in the back!


Childseat?  Have I missed something Jen?


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> Michael-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 was 10.86! No wonder it is called the bullet.. my goodness
> also, the 0-62 was 2.54, the 2.07 was the time on the video when it first appeared
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Mark has previously run nearly 10 flat and is going to be close to going into the 9's soon.
Click to expand...

He did a 10.2 1/4 I saw


----------



## sTTranger

that bullet was fecking awsome, when he pulled up next to me in the line i was trying to drop back so i could race the car behind  

He had the biggest bottle of nos that i have ever seen   .

They way he pulled away, i couldnt believe it


----------



## jamiekip

caney said:


> johny c has launch control with full throttle flat shifting which will help as well and toyo888's are worth a couple of tenths!


The WOT box wasn't working on the day


----------



## sTTranger

UKRPG said:


> It was a black rectangular box arount 215cm high and about 8 cm square across the top with Gorge written on it - Ive checked their site and theres nothing under any TT the resembles it


Jamie, what is this thing under his bonnet????


----------



## jamiekip

sTTranger said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a black rectangular box arount 215cm high and about 8 cm square across the top with Gorge written on it - Ive checked their site and theres nothing under any TT the resembles it
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie, what is this thing under his bonnet????
Click to expand...

Forge charcoal canister cover


----------



## abz001

Dotti said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great seeing who i did on Sunday, completely fell in love with Daves TTRS i want that for the next motor - i wish if only you could get a child seat in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> Childseat?  Have I missed something Jen?
Click to expand...

lol Roberts wee one, not mine (maybe one day soon thou) :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

jamiekip said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a black rectangular box arount 215cm high and about 8 cm square across the top with Gorge written on it - Ive checked their site and theres nothing under any TT the resembles it
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie, what is this thing under his bonnet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forge charcoal canister cover
Click to expand...

 :lol: Disco wont have a clue what that is [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SimonQS

Never mind Disco, I have no idea what that is??? :roll:


----------



## sTTranger

well, what is it then smart ass :twisted:


----------



## SimonQS

No, honestly I have no idea...


----------



## jamiekip

You guys.... it's for emissions.

Your car already has it, don't worry, the forge item is purely aesthetic 

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=13833


----------



## Matt B

Hi Guys

Had a great time at GTI international but tbh that was more about the great company of the folks that camped over.
The weather on the Sunday was a little on the warm side for me, combined with the three hours sleep on the edge of an inflatable mattress and the lure of coming home to watch the footy (I know  ) meant it was an early dart.

Anyway, my pics are less about cars and more about the laughs we had on Sat evening /night
Camp TT is formed
















Lee already had sunburn on his window arm, but put it to good use anyway








Not sure of the significance of the horses heads but it was pretty funny








Dave needed cooling off








Spen and Barbara - wots with the lollipop dude








It all kind of went down hill from that point
























































Mark, what have you been drinking??


----------



## Matt B

Ok, so I did take a couple of car pics 

Firstly, thanks to Sam for whetting my appetite for the forthcoming Big Turbo conversion by taking me for a quick blast in the beast - and promptly getting threatened with eviction from the show.










Lee, I am sure this isnt in the highway code mate










But your car looks nice mate










A quick pic of my baby










Not a big fan of beetles but this one caught my eye


----------



## Hark

Nice pics mate. Sat night looked a good laugh. WIshed I'd come now. :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

It was Matt - we all had a blast!!

lots of Mclov'n in the "Foyet"!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

:lol:

Srry Didnt say Bye Matt/Mark +ladies, we were strip watching. Sam and I took beast out sat night ( I even got a drive again)


----------



## mark_hogan

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Srry Didnt say Bye Matt/Mark +ladies, we were strip watching. Sam and I took beast out sat night ( I even got a drive again)


No worries  what the hell was in that coke I was drinking anyway???? Strongest bloody pop I ever tasted :lol: :lol: :lol:

It was deffo a good laugh, cant wait for next year :roll:

Mark.


----------



## L33JSA

I had a proper laugh on Saturday evening at Camp TTOC.....thanks for allowing me to join you lot - I'd met a few of you already but it was good to meet others - Bikerz, Charlie, UKRPG, Dave, Tess, Dave, Sam etc.

Hope you didnt mind old Borat tagging along - we did our best to hide it on Saturday night with the 'hide the Bora tent', (even though it did come in useful for providing the tunes for hours!!) and it was just shoved on the end of the row of TTs on Sunday hopefully out the way.

Anyway my pics - cant remember taking most of them but still.......

Someones just told Matt that Dave was threatening to creep into his tent whilst he was asleep....








Spen doing his best hoody chav impression.....
















Everyone's trying to sneakily read UKRPGs dirty txt messages, Bikerz trying his best to hide it by stuffing his face with cake...








Ellie trying to get people up to dance or do handstands....cant remember which - Mark Hogan decides its the right time for a kip....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Spen starts on his a la carte BBQ meal...








...UKRPG decides to rise to the challenge and participate in TTOC MasterChef 2010...








Tesco Value camping at its best......3 man dome tent @ £20 (not that you'd get 3 men in there but still!!)








This crazy woman decides to save petrol on the M6 by pushing her car in traffic.....








Matt B trying to act cool...








































Dave meet Dave...








Sam's doing his nodding dog impression...
















Spen tries to light Marks leg which both him & Bikerz find most amusing...








Dave poses with his cheesyest grin whilst Charlie pours her 15th vodka....








Mark's now getting a bit concerned that both his legs are on fire...








Mark takes another well earned kip....all this drinking is tiring work...








Redscouse sniffs his fingers after visiting the rather dodgy campsite toilets.....(Dave finds this amusing as he pinched all the loo roll earlier...)








UKRPG....trying his best to look sober....and failing miserably...








Bloody ell....Marks woken up - must of been that mix of Fruit Vodka drink (with extra vodka), JD, coke & whatever else you could lay your hands on...








Redscouse takes over as chief hoody chav....








Rachel proving that the new teeth whitening procedures really does work.....whilst Matt takes over from Sleeping Beauty Mark Hogan..








Charlie (after her 20th vodka) decides to play paper, scissors, stone with the fire......can see someone getting their fingers burnt....UKRPG and Tess decide to join the snoozing crew to see what they are missing out on...









Cheers

Lee


----------



## SpenTT

Ah Lee

Great photo's and story telling!

I think you really captured the spirit of the camp site mate...

and the messy drunken state of most of us!

Nice one

Spen


----------



## UKRPG

It looks quite late but your saying Charlie was only up to her 20th Vodka so couldn't have been :wink:

Great pictures mate and dam nice to meet you!


----------



## V6RUL

CHADTT [phil] took this of me going down the strip. Love the comentry, classic..
http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u327 ... 040356.mp4
I had a slipping clutch but that didnt stop me having a go.
SteV6


----------



## Bikerz

Great comments on the pictures lee (thast your job from now on)


----------



## sTTranger

:lol: :lol: brilliant, it was a great nite, love the comments,



Bikerz said:


> Great comments on the pictures lee (thast your job from now on)


totaly agree


----------



## L33JSA

UKRPG said:


> It looks quite late but your saying Charlie was only up to her 20th Vodka so couldn't have been :wink:
> 
> Great pictures mate and dam nice to meet you!


Fair point lol

You too mate!!!



Bikerz said:


> Great comments on the pictures lee (thast your job from now on)


Chief Caption Creator! lol

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Apfel STTrudel

Funny comments Lee

Was like reliving the night reading your little story of evenTTs 

Really enjoyed this event, will get our pics up soon

Cheryl


----------



## Matt B

ha ha ha made you look Lee


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> ha ha ha made you look Lee


BASTARD!!! You do realise this means war......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Make yourself useful & email me the high res ones of my car.......now bitch! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B

ha ha ha

Will do fella


----------



## Matt B

Got some nice ones of the Borat there


----------



## Matt B




----------



## Matt B

Heres a nice one


----------



## L33JSA

I take decent pics of cars dont I mate! lol

...and as for the last picture.....how many chins have you got....I keep losing count....I need more fingers & toes!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

ha ha, Its the fact that I am wincing from the smell from your underarm region !!!


----------



## Matt B

look , you can clearly see me gagging on this one


----------



## L33JSA

No no no.....

The caption on that picture should read...

"I was dying for the loo earlier....so I ran up the field but halfway there I developed a turtle's head...I had to concentrate really hard to hold it in, the pain made me wince...and it must of looked like the end of my tongue...."


----------



## mark_hogan

Not had chance to upload pics onto here yet, but they can be viewed by the link below.......

Cheers

Mark

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... bad20766c7


----------



## mark_hogan

L33JSA said:


> No no no.....
> 
> The caption on that picture should read...
> 
> "I was dying for the loo earlier....so I ran up the field but halfway there I developed a turtle's head...I had to concentrate really hard to hold it in, the pain made me wince...and it must of looked like the end of my tongue...."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

